# iPad PRO ou Surface PRO ?



## Batr@Boy (7 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Étant Mac Aficionado, la question ne se pose pas pour moi. C'est sûr.
Mais, que suggérer aux étudiants universitaires ?

Merci
Batr@Boy


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Novembre 2019)

Pour un étudiant ? Je serais plus pour une surface pro:

ils pourront installer des logiciels atypiques dont ils ont besoin pour leur études (logiciel très vieux ou autre)
sans doute des offres avec office inclus
plus de liberté avec la surface pro
Après, s'ils veulent une synchronisation simplifiée avec leur iPhone/mac ... > iPad


----------



## Wizepat (8 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Pour quel usage ?

Difficile de dire à un étudiant d’acheter le bas de gamme de chez Apple à 1300 € alors qu’il a la même chose pour moitié prix sous windaube. Je parle d’un point de vue fonctionnel...

Après je partage ton point de vue pour Apple.

L’idéal serait que l’université mette en place des achats groupés et tire les prix vers le bas. Mais ceci est une autre histoire et un accord à mettre en place avec un fournisseur/fabricant.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (8 Novembre 2019)

Je pense encore qu'il faut leur laisser le choix, à part si tu sais déjà de quel logiciel ils auront besoin.
Dans mes promos en Angleterre comme à Boston on tournait tous sur mac.


----------



## Orphanis (3 Décembre 2019)

Batr@Boy a dit:


> que suggérer aux étudiants universitaires ?



En dépit d'un aspect formel très analogue, les deux machines n'ont que peu de choses en commun : la Surface Pro est un ordinateur qui ne servira que ponctuellement et très médiocrement de tablette et l'iPad Pro est une tablette qui ne suppléera à un ordinateur qu'au prix de nombreuses limitations, voire à des renoncements.

La réponse dépend donc des usages :

- iPad Pro pour les usages suivants : consommation de contenus, annotation de PDF, traitement de texte basique, mail, retouche photo sommaire, grande mobilité.​- Surface Pro si les besoins suivants sont visés  : usage complètement autonome, machine unique, traitement de texte avancé, besoin de logiciels spécifiques ou de logiciel en version bureau.​​Un iPad Pro pourrait servir de machine principale sous certaines conditions et la Surface Pro peut servir à consommer du contenu mais le confort d'usage ne sera pas le même.​​Au final, si c'est destiné à être la machine principale, je conseillerais plutôt la Surface Pro ou un ordinateur Apple.​


----------



## Orphanis (3 Décembre 2019)

Wizepat a dit:


> il a la même chose pour moitié prix sous windaube



Honnêtement Windows a fait de très gros progrès ces dernières années et la version 10 est assez aboutie. Windows reste plus fouillis que Mac OS mais rien d'insurmontable : le gap qui séparait les deux OS au début des années 2000 est en train d'être comblé.


----------



## Nicolarts (4 Décembre 2019)

J'ai eu Surface Pro 4 sous Windows 10 pendant 2 ans et il était toujours avec moi en déplacement. C'était vraiment très pratique de travailler et j'aimais beaucoup. J'ai bien vu que Microsoft fait très bien de son travail sur l'évolution de Windows. Aujourd'hui, Windows 10 est très bien.

N'hésitez vraiment pas acheter ce Surface Pro 7 (i5, 8go et 256 go) en tant qu'étudiant...


----------



## ze_random_bass (4 Décembre 2019)

Wizepat a dit:


> L’idéal serait que l’université mette en place des achats groupés et tire les prix vers le bas. Mais ceci est une autre histoire et un accord à mettre en place avec un fournisseur/fabricant.



Salut,

les universités de Grenoble l’avait fait à une époque ... mais je n’étais déjà plus étudiant.

Par rapport à la question posée, l’excellente chaîne Youtube nowtech avait consacré une émission exactement sur ce sujet :









						iPad ou PC ? que choisir à la rentrée ?
					

iPad ou PC le choix difficile à faire, iPad ou Pc pour étudiant ? iPad ou PC pour le bureau ? iPad ou PC pour la maison ? Coque de Protection pour iPad Pro...




					youtu.be
				




Il y a aussi d’autres émission sur chaîne consacré à l’iPad et ses utilisations.

a+


----------



## Wizepat (4 Décembre 2019)

Orphanis a dit:


> Honnêtement Windows a fait de très gros progrès ces dernières années et la version 10 est assez aboutie. Windows reste plus fouillis que Mac OS mais rien d'insurmontable : le gap qui séparait les deux OS au début des années 2000 est en train d'être comblé.



J’ai passé presque 30 ans chez Windows soit depuis la version 3.1. Je ne crache pas dessus [emoji6]J’ai juste changé de régime alimentaire. 

Pour en revenir au problème initial, tout dépend de l’utilisation. On manque d’information. 

Surface pro, je trouve que c’est cher pour ce que c’est. 

iPad Pro, ne répond pas à toutes les attentes. 

Pour l’université, un portable compact de 13pouces avec une autonomie correct disposant d’un clavier bien évidement pour la suite office. C’est le standard quoi qu’on en dise et les étudiants disposent de prix avantageux. Le tout pour 500€. Je crois qu’il n’y a pas photo. La surface, on commence à faire du chichi. Au même titre que MBA ou un MBP 13 ou les prix débutent à 1200€.

Je ne conseille pas l’iPad pro qui peut atteindre ses limites dans certaines conditions : Suite office pas optimisé à 100%, l’accès aux imprimantes...


----------



## Chris K (4 Décembre 2019)

Wizepat a dit:


> Pour en revenir au problème initial, tout dépend de l’utilisation. On manque d’information.



En même temps depuis son premier post il n’a plus l’air de s’intéresser à sa propre question


----------



## Wizepat (4 Décembre 2019)

Chris K a dit:


> En même temps depuis son premier post il n’a plus l’air de s’intéresser a sa propre question



On déblatère dans le vent.... le chameau [emoji23]


----------

